# First Fattie!  (Pizza Fattie)



## flookes (Jun 10, 2012)

My first attempt at a Fattie.  Did this over memorial day weekend.  Has pizza sauce, salami, mushrooms, basil, orange bell pepper, mozzarella, Parmesan, and a liittle Colby cheddar.  The sausage is a mild Italian.  The family was super hesitant when I made it, saying they would only have a little bite.  This was gone in about 10 minutes...  Haha, never underestimate the power of salty pork!


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 10, 2012)

looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





love pizza fatties . now I need to make one


----------



## flookes (Jun 10, 2012)

It was great, I thought for sure I wouldn't be able to eat that much as it might be to rich, and while I'm sure it is, it didn't come across that way!  It was perfect and savor and the basil was a nice accent to the salty pork flavor.


----------



## dnic (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks great.  I haven't done a fatty but I worry about what your family did lol.  I'm sure they all turn out tasty though


----------



## duckstruck (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks good! Email me a taste.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 14, 2012)

Man that one looks great - 

Congrats to your Giants on the perfect game too


----------



## flookes (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks Scar, it was a lot of fun to watch, very exciting stuff!


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Flookes said:


> Thanks Scar, it was a lot of fun to watch, very exciting stuff!


It was fun to watch even as an Astro's fan.


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice and cheeeese  looks great


----------

